# Bel Canto Question



## VerdiHappy (Nov 30, 2011)

It was during a discussion among some young singers I was talking to a few days ago that the topic of Bel Canto singer and technique came up. Because the two are not necessarily the same thing, this is often an involved topic. From this conversation, the name of Dame Joan Sutherland came up as the reigning queen of Bel Canto opera. Is there anyone else who is one her level currently, or who worked at the same time as Dame Sutherland, who can be counted as her equal in this kind of opera? I'm interested in finding someone who does as well with roles such as Norma, as she did. Educate me!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I think Maria Callas is considered the definitive Norma and probably more highly regarded as a bel canto singer than even Ms. Sutherland (though I may be mistaken). As far as current singers, Juan Diego Florez is probably the top bel canto specialist, not sure who would be his female counterpart; obviously there are many singers who perform bel canto works but all the top tier singers seem to have their detractors as not completely fulfilling the bel canto tradition. I'd guess (particularly in the recent past -- say mid 90 to mid 2000s) that Natalie Dessay sung as many high profile bel canto roles in high end productions as anyone and though her technique is excellent she has a bit of a flawed voice. Anna Netrebko, conversely, has a spectacular voice but probably not the ideal bel canto technique.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

I would think that Joyce diDonato would have to be in the conversation


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree with MattExcell. Joyce Didonato is the counterpart of Juan Diego Florez. Just look at how many times they have worked together esp in Rossini.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

What about Montserrat Caballe and Edita Gruberova?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Let us not forget Marilyn Horne


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Let's also not forget the excellent Mariella Devia:


----------



## VerdiHappy (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree that all of these performers excel in their art, but I have to give more credit to Ms. Sutherland, because isn't she credited with re-popularizing operas like Norma? Because I'm just beginning to study about these singers, my knowledge is limited, however, so I'm open to suggestions. Thus far, those mentioned have been fantastic singers.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Based on the Callas biography Sacred Monster, I was under the impression that she was the one who re-popularized Norma (and to a lesser degree, Lucia). She basically established the Chicago Lyric as a quality opera house with her Norma, and Norma was her Met and ROH debuts as well.

From Wikipedia:



> In the same vein, Joan Sutherland, who heard Callas throughout the 1950s, said in a BBC interview,
> 
> _ [Hearing Callas in Norma in 1952] was a shock, a wonderful shock. You just got shivers up and down the spine_


----------



## VerdiHappy (Nov 30, 2011)

That's really interesting. I had no idea. Thank you for the info! I feel better informed.  In any case, they're both fantastic singers in any kind of opera singing.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

And while we're at it, let's not forget the totally amazing Diana Damrau.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

I think, between Dessay, Damrau and diDonato, you've probably got the three main diva counterpoints to JDF.

From what I've seen and heard of her, I'd also recommend Nino Machaidze - plenty of clips of her on youtube with JDF in I Puritani


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> I think, between Dessay, Damrau and diDonato, you've probably got the three main diva counterpoints to JDF.
> 
> From what I've seen and heard of her, I'd also recommend Nino Machaidze - plenty of clips of her on youtube with JDF in I Puritani


I agree, although Dessay seems to be on a rather fast downward spiral at the moment.

And don't forget Larry Brownlee, who is also amazing, and a lot more pleasant to listen to than J-Flo (although it is to be said that I prefer J-Flo). Do disregard the title of this video.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

rgz said:


> I think Maria Callas is considered the definitive Norma and probably more highly regarded as a bel canto singer than even Ms. Sutherland (though I may be mistaken). As far as current singers, Juan Diego Florez is probably the top bel canto specialist, not sure who would be his female counterpart; obviously there are many singers who perform bel canto works but all the top tier singers seem to have their detractors as not completely fulfilling the bel canto tradition. I'd guess (particularly in the recent past -- say mid 90 to mid 2000s) that Natalie Dessay sung as many high profile bel canto roles in high end productions as anyone and though her technique is excellent she has a bit of a flawed voice. Anna Netrebko, conversely, has a spectacular voice but probably not the ideal bel canto technique.


Bel canto is a mellifluous type of singing aimed at an agreeable well rounded tone, an even scale from top to bottom, an unbroken legato, a nicety of intonation, an eloquence of phrase and cadence, a purity of vowels, an avoidance of shouting, nasality, harsh or open sounds, disjointed registers, undue vehemence or any other evidence of vulgarity or bad or negligent schooling.... from " The Great Singers" Henry Pleasants.
That certainly applies to Sutherland and Caballe but certainly not to Callas.
Callas was convincing in the theatre in roles which the gramophone often tended cruelly to expose her; on disc she is vocally inadequate or, at times, excruciating. "Opera On Record". Charles Osborne.
I have in my possession a 1965 HMV Lp of Callas entitled" Callas Sings Rossini and Donizetti Arias " with the Paris Conservatoire Orchestra. Listen to " Nacqui All'Affanno" from " Cenerentola " . Lke a fly caught in a web she is tangled up , gradually looses all control and ends on a shriek of desperation. Then listen to Conchita Supervia who had as much personality--if not more-- as Callas , sheer perfection and so easy ! Callas was only 42 at the time.
There is no doubt that there was something about her but as an example of bel canto, i don't think so.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Anita Cerquetti is my favorite Norma.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Bardamu said:


> Anita Cerquetti is my favorite Norma.


An exciting singer but gave up at the age of 30 and nobody seems to know exactly why. But there's no way that she she could be considered a bel canto singer, more the verismo school I would have thought. Her voice was large and firmly supported up to an E Flat above high C.


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

moody said:


> An exciting singer but gave up at the age of 30 and nobody seems to know exactly why.


I thought she damaged her voice singing Abigaille?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

notreally said:


> I thought she damaged her voice singing Abigaille?


She said she was tired and looking forward to having a child----but that didn't happen for some years. Heart problems and damage to her voice through overwork are also suspects. Perhaps she clapped herself out as did Elena Souliotis another Abigail specialist, if you hear her performance you become afraid for her.


----------

